# How Do I Get A Special Title?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 30, 2020)

Admin folks:
I see some members have titles under their
user names such as "Certified Pretend Chef", etc.
FUN!
How can I get a special title too?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2020)

Once upon a time, you could get it changed by asking a mod.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 30, 2020)

You could get it changed to : Girl who wanted a fun name but didn't know how to do it, so she got this one.  :grin:


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 1, 2020)

Mods can change it for you, like Andy said.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Admin folks:
> I see some members have titles under their
> user names such as "Certified Pretend Chef", etc.
> FUN!
> How can I get a special title too?



What would you like it changed to?

Might not get to it tonight, I'm having issues.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 1, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *What would you like it changed to?*
> 
> Might not get to it tonight, I'm having issues.



I'm not too sure ... what about just "Home Cook", has anyone else used that one? 
Or what about Wannabe TV Chef?  Ooh, that's cool! I kinda like that one!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2020)

done


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 2, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm not too sure ... what about just "Home Cook", has anyone else used that one?
> Or what about* Wannabe TV Chef*?  Ooh, that's cool! I kinda like that one!



 Too cute..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 2, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> done





I just noticed that, THAT is way cool! 
Mahalo, thanks *PF*, you're the bestest!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2020)

When you become a TV Chef, will you be saying "BAM!" all the time?


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 3, 2020)

Normally I charge more for this service that PF does...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2020)

FrankZ said:


> Normally I charge more for this service that PF does...



ROFL!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 3, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> When you become a TV Chef, will you be saying "BAM!" all the time?



My tag line is " And there ya go!" ask DH


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 3, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!



+1 *Frank*!!


----------

